# what handgun should i go for



## gula187 (Jul 10, 2008)

Im looking forward to purchasing a new hand gun within the next 2-3 months. I think im pretty picky on handguns so i narrowed down my choices to a few. Im a little picky when it comes to handguns.

1. Sig P226- i love the look but the price tag is to high

2. Sig P220 -love the look but price tag is about $100-$150 cheaper than the p226 and everyone i held had the short handle and just about a finger and a half be off the handle

3.Beretta 92fs-I always admired the look of this type of gun but it dont really have the weight that i want and the caliber (.40) has the same price tag as the P226

4.Taurus PT92-nothing but good reviews about this gun and i love the weight

5.Taurus PT945-I recently acquired an interest in this gun when i saw it in the store yesterday, i love the weight and also like the similar looks that this gun have compared to the p226 & p220, even though
the specs show that this is the smallest of the bunch it feels much heavier than all the others and nothing but good reviews about this gun also. I

6. Ruger P90- the thing that i really dont like about this gun is frame, it looks plastic for some reason

If there any other handguns that look like the P226 or even the Pt945 with better quality feel free to add.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I personally love Beretta - my fav gun is the 92FS...

As for Taurus... I personally would not recommend them. And, my standard response about Taurus is to post these links:

Taurus Buyer Be Warned - Glock Talk

Taurus Disappointment - TheFiringLine Forums

Taurus 709 slim fail. help me find a new 9mm carry pistol. - AR15.COM

Another 709 slim fails.. - AR15.COM

Taurus semi-auto Quality Control going to crap? - Glock Talk

Taurus revolver troubles... - Glock Talk

Taurus 709- Problems - THR

Taurus Buyer Be Warned - THR

Taurus Quality: Objective Opinions...? - TheFiringLine Forums

Just bought a Taurus 85 and Im having a problem - TheFiringLine Forums

Taurus Run-Around - TheFiringLine Forums

taurus repair turnaround time?? anyone.. - TheFiringLine Forums

Taurus Frustration and Venting

Not a good showing for the Taurus 709 Slim. - TheFiringLine Forums

My Taurus 709 slim review... - TheFiringLine Forums

Are realy Taurus gun not reliable? - TheFiringLine Forums

Here We Go Again Taurus - TheFiringLine Forums

Taurus Question - TheFiringLine Forums


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

The height of the P226 and P220 are nearly identical. The P220's you held must've been compacts or P245's. The primary difference between the two models is that the P226 is a double stack mag configuration and the P220's are a single stack and so the grips of the P220's would not have as much girth. If price is an issue but you still want a DiG, look into getting a CPO one. Certified Pre-Owned. Usually department turn-ins that go back to the factory for a full inspection and replacement of any parts needed, then sold commercially at roughly 30-40% less than NIB.

I have 2 CPO's and have not had a single problem with either. One is a P220 because I wanted a .45 and the other is my primary CCW - a P228. Just something to consider.


----------



## Handgun World (Oct 28, 2009)

My first handgun was a Sig P226, 9mm. Can't say enough good things about it. Regrettably, I sold it a few years ago. Since then, I've gotten into Glocks and they work very well for me. But out of your list, I vote for the P226. The price is well worth it, save up and get it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

To me, the 226 grip is too fat, yet the 92FS fits my hand well.

However, they did just come out with a newer version of the 226 - the grip is thinner.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

You say you are picky about your handguns, but that's not reflected in the guns you list. IMO only half are ones that a "picky" handgun owner would have on their short list.

Not trying to offend Taurus or Ruger P series semi auto handgun owners, but the best adjective I can attribute to them is "value", not "quality". YMMV.



> Ruger P90- the thing that i really don't like about this gun is frame, it looks plastic for some reason


I've given this some thought. The only theory I have concerning this is that the P90 frame is made out of plastic, thus giving you the impression that the frame is made out of plastic.

And as long as I'm stating the obvious, the Beretta 92 is 9mm. The 96 is chambered in 40S&W.


----------



## Popeye (May 13, 2010)

What is the purpose of the handgun? 
Home defense? CCW? Range shooting only? Competition? 
A combination that requires the ever-present "*compromises*" ?

Got to have this info to be of any real help.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

James NM said:


> You say you are picky about your handguns, but that's not reflected in the guns you list. IMO only half are ones that a "picky" handgun owner would have on their short list.
> 
> Not trying to offend Taurus or Ruger P series semi auto handgun owners, but the best adjective I can attribute to them is "value", not "quality". YMMV.
> 
> ...


The Ruger P90 Frame is Aluminum, not Plastic. Those that say the Ruger P90 is not dependable, don't have one. They are big, but no larger than a 1911. I have Carried one since I got my License, and I just renewed it after 5 years. I have practiced with it regularly and never had any kind of failure with it.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Can't go wrong with a Beretta. :smt023


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

P97 said:


> The Ruger P90 Frame is Aluminum, not Plastic. Those that say the Ruger P90 is not dependable, don't have one. They are big, but no larger than a 1911. I have Carried one since I got my License, and I just renewed it after 5 years. I have practiced with it regularly and never had any kind of failure with it.


I'll take your word for the frame composition of the P90 - I've never handled one. I thought that the
(P)olymer series of rugers were polymer frames - duh. And I guess I'm not the only one. Before I posted I verified with my usual source - Davidson's Gallery of Guns - and they too have it listed as polymer. That's pretty tricky of Ruger. I also assumed that the SR556 is a 5.56 chambering - but now I'm not so sure.

I never said the the P90 is not dependable - I've never shot one. I have shot and handled other P series guns though. I don't care for them. And the one I shot was dependable only in the sense that you could depend on it to jam multiple times while trying to empty a magazine. When I've handled a P series pistol, the adjective that comes to my mind is "cheap". Like I said, YMMV. If you like them, doesn't bother me any. Some have posted on this board that they like HiPoints and that they are 100% dependable. That's not my experience, but everyone is entitled to their own opinion.

I have owned about a dozen Ruger guns in my life (five currently IIRC), including 10/22's, No 1's, bolt actions, Blackhawks, Redhawks, Bearcats, Single Six, and several Mk semi auto rimfires . I have been pleased with each and everyone. The Ruger P series? I'll pass. They just don't do it for me.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I would suggest one of my 2 favorite brands Sig Sauer or Beretta.

Both have multiple models that will fill the bill for what you say you'd like.

My Sig Sauer P2022 - 9mm - Cost approx. $500










My Baretta PX4 - 9mm - $520

Full size










Or My Beretta PX4 subcompact - 9mm - $520










Good luck with your search - be sure to rent or borrow a gun before you buy it - they all shoot differently.

imho

:smt1099


----------



## wpshooter (Sep 22, 2008)

I would have to say that my overall favorite semi-auto pistol is my Springfield XD(m) - 9mm bitone.

If you have not seriously looked at the Springfield XD(m), then you should before you make your decision.

My second is one that most people are probably not familiar with (but if they want an accurate reliable pistol with MANY feature right out of the box that most others don't come stock with - although they may NOT be the most handsome pistol on the block), is my STI model GP6-C competition pistol in 9mm. My STI GP6-C will shoot better groupings (stock gun) than my XD(m) which has had Dawson Fully Adjustable sight set and competition trigger job installed by Springfield custom shop.

I have a Beretta 92FS Inox. Great looking and reliable gun but not really pleased with the accuracy of it. Of course, I don't think its intended purpose is to exactly be an accurate/target type pistol. So, if fine accuracy is what you are looking for, I would not recommend either the Beretta 92 nor that same type of pistol in a Taurus.

Good luck.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have 4 Beretta 92s. I shoot great with them


----------

